# What did everyone do for their sweeties on Valentine's Day?



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 15, 2011)

My girlfriend had to work yesterday so we couldn't spend the day together (should have brought the boat with me to work on haha). So I had flowers delivered to her at work and then we went out to eat at Stoney River Steaks over in Chesterfield, MO. It was a little on the expensive side, but I had the 14oz Ribeye and it was one of the best steaks I have ever eaten in my life! 

The manager even came around after we were done eating and offered us free dessert and then gave us a $20 off coupon on our next visit. If anyone is within an hour drive of chesterfield or if you have one around your place, I highly recommend going there.

Of course she had to have a picture of us before we ate...


----------



## DBrooke (Feb 15, 2011)

Bought my wife a Kindle lol, she's happier with that than any flowers that are gonna die off.


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2011)

My wife worked. I did get her a Pandora charm and a Hallmark card though.


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 15, 2011)

My wife and I have an agreement that we don't make a big deal out of "Hallmark Holidays". She's awesome.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ya we don't go all out either. She just really likes flowers so I always buy her those. And we have not been out to eat at a nice place in a while so I figured it was about time.


Oh I forgot to mention that she did get us 2 tickets to see Jimmy Buffet on May 3rd!


----------



## poolie (Feb 15, 2011)

Every year I buy her a rose bush to go in her rose garden. Way cheaper than a dozen cut roses and lasts for years.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 15, 2011)

I am doing 2 days of laundry including the folding for her since she has been busy with the kids, girl scouts, her moms health issues... we don't do the usual presents here...


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2011)

This is what I got! :wink: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I gave her a 1 hour back rub. (By Me) She says that's better than any flowers.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 15, 2011)

Had roses delivered to her work and bought her some pearl earrings and took out for dinner


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## fender66 (Feb 15, 2011)

This must mean that you went fishing because nobody was at home waiting to threaten you if you didn't have a gift. :LOL2: 

SAD must mean: Self Awarded Decisions or...Simply Awesome Days :mrgreen:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 15, 2011)

Pedicure, manicure, flowers and a card..... Then she went to work and I got drunk and played the playstation. She got me a BPS gift card  and a card with some mushy crap wrote in it that has to take residence on my nightstand for x amount of months.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 15, 2011)

I made her agree to celebrate "Steak and BJ Day" before I agreed to celebrate her made up holiday. :LOL2: She agreed so I bought her some chocolates and a card and wrote some nice things in it and we went to dinner with a group of friends. We had a great time and I get to eat all the chocolates she doesn't want.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 15, 2011)

bulldog said:


> I made her agree to celebrate "Steak and BJ Day"



I'm pretending I didn't read this. I'd just get jealous! :shock:


----------



## BassGeek54 (Feb 15, 2011)

OK so the missus got some earrings from the puppies and a charm braclet from me...

And I got THIS:


----------



## BassGeek54 (Feb 15, 2011)

And here is an excuse to show a picture of my best friend Brooks and his Valentine present...a new PFD


----------



## catfishhunter (Feb 15, 2011)

Got the wife pme flowers and she got me carpet for my boat


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 16, 2011)

I bought the wife a Kia Sorento. . . I'm pretty sure she is going togive me the payment book :lol:


----------



## lbursell (Feb 16, 2011)

Mutual Mushiness Cards.


----------



## freetofish (Feb 16, 2011)

since my wife's birthday is the 12th of Feb. and since this was a milestone birthday (70 years young) I gave her a "promisarry note in her birthday card only it was torn in to so you couldn't really figure out what it was for... Then on in her Valantines day card I gave her the other half of the note.... It is for a hot air balloon ride this summer... she has always wanted to do that so we'lll see if it works out like I hope it does. it was a lot of fun with all those at the party guessing what it was for.
peace


----------



## screwballl (Feb 16, 2011)

Jim, my wife (and I) would have LOVED something like that. 
1) because she is on a modified Atkins diet so eats plenty of meat, and
2) because I am a big meat eater myself




Jim said:


> This is what I got! :wink: :LOL2:




I did a s**t load of laundry for her since she has been busy with her moms medical situation, girl scouts, girl scout cookies, soccer contacts, speech appointments for my youngest (which I do not see a need for), and so much more. She appreciates housework instead of physical gifts.

She gave me some money from my own tax refund ( :lol: I know, but she handles the bills so it was appreciated she thought of it) so I can finally register my tin boat, some resees peanut butter cups (I am still working on the ones I got from Christmas) and a pack of cigars.


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 16, 2011)

I and mine have mutually agreed not to fall victim to the greeting card holidays anymore. That being said, I sent her a dozen roses two weeks ago while she was having a particularly rocky ride in grad school (it's her thesis semester). It's there, we just do it in our own time and on our own terms...


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 16, 2011)

I got Margaret a pair of WaveSpin DH3000 spinning reels,That's only half of it though,the rest(a pair of rods to go with them) will come at the BPS Spring Classic. She got me a steel workbench.How about that for Vday gifts?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 16, 2011)

S&MFISH said:


> I got Margaret a pair of WaveSpin DH3000 spinning reels,That's only half of it though,the rest(a pair of rods to go with them) will come at the BPS Spring Classic. She got me a steel workbench.How about that for Vday gifts?



Is the classic sale paper out for your area yet? It hasn't been released online here in MI. I'm really hoping for 20 bucks off carbonlites [-o< [-o< [-o< 


As for valentines day, flowers and a couple huge bars of hersheys cookies n cream. Then went out for steak-n-shake shakes. She loves that crap :roll: 


I got a rapala kit with a scale, pliers, and line clipper. Not bad overall.


----------



## Crankworm (Feb 16, 2011)

I changed all of the poopy diapers the day :-&


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 16, 2011)

Packer gear for the wife AND the kids. They all seemed to like it. Same price as flowers up here and should last a bit longer.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Feb 17, 2011)

> I changed all of the poopy diapers the day



Now that is a dirty job! :lol:


----------



## Whoopbass (Feb 17, 2011)

We got a 12 pack of beer and went fishing. Beautiful 70 degree February day and we were having a great time. Then she took that one swallow of beer that put her past the point of being nice to a total bitch. It's like a light switch and I don't understand how it happens. Things got kinda violent (no punches) where I had to settle her down so I decided to head in. She wouldn't shut up on the way back then grabbed two combos worth about $600 and had them hanging over the boat threatening to drop them. If she would of dropped them they would have been gone for good. I got that under control and finally made it back to the ramp. She gets out of the boat and walks away. I loaded the boat up and looked around for her and she was gone. I was driving home and saw her making her way across the bridge. I drove by honked and kept going. It's about 3 miles from the river to my house so I felt kinda bad and went back for her in my other vehicle. She wouldn't get in so I turned around and drove off.
The next day she didn't say much and I could tell she was embarrassed of her behavior. 

I've known her for about 10 years and this relationship really isn't that serious but its convenient. I couldn't care less if she found someone else and left me for good. It would actually be a blessing. I'm going to leave her one day and I tell her but she keeps coming around. 
Welcome to my miserable world.


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 17, 2011)

wow - happy valentines day!


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 18, 2011)

....."I'm going to leave her one day and I tell her but she keeps coming around."

Stop telling her, lock the damn door and get a big dog. :wink: Welcome to my world !!! :twisted:


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 19, 2011)

my lovely wife made me a full blown turkey dinner with all the trimmings and an unmentionable  dessert after because it was my birthday.


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 19, 2011)

bcbouy said:


> my lovely wife made me a full blown turkey dinner with all the trimmings and an unmentionable  dessert after because it was my birthday.


Desert was that bad, eh ??? :wink:


----------



## perchin (Feb 20, 2011)

My and my wife just watched a movie at home... we're not too into the hallmark holiday's.


----------



## Catarafter (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought her a drift boat! No Joke!


----------

